# Ram Advice



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, i need some help. I went away on vacation for a week and now my female german blue ram is dead? She was mated with a male who is now left alone Though i have an idea, i have a 10 gallon with 2 Gold rams. Should i move them in the 29 gallon with 2 angelfish, 1 bolivian and 1 blue ram and hopefully one pairs up with the German blue. Help Appreciated


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I dont get it you want to put more fish in a 29 that has parasites. I think you need to learn some basic fish keeping skills before buying any more fish or changing your tanks.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't respond to my posts, i know what i m doing, this is about another 29 gallon, i do 50 percent water changes weekly on all my tanks, i research my fish before i buy them, and i plan to be a marine biologist when i'm older. !4 now. The thing is i wanted advice not people like u telling what i should do. I have seen all of Dustinsfishtank videos on youtube, there are over 600! So please know what u need to know before pointing your finger.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im glad you watched some videos on youtube but this hardly means you know what you are doing. Especially, when you say you do 50 percent water changes a week when it should be more like 25. Look, we are all here to learn but so far your postings within a few days period; a parasitic tank infection, an Angel without fins that is being nipped, A Ram that died , a Ram that won';t eat, then moving more fish to a tank with a fish death without a diagnosis. What does this sound like to you?? What if your fish died of ammonia poisoning and now you want to add more fish? what if its an infection and other fish die within the next month, now you just sentenced another 2 rams to death. A fish death is serious and your acting as if its an oportunity to change your tank around. If you don't want to be treated like a child then don't act like one.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

First my ram not eating was someone else post, also i found out what was wrong with my ram, it was eggbound and couldn't lay eggs and died, also i don't treat a death like it's nothing, i value all of my fish and hate when they die, i keep mostly cichlids and i already told u i can't get levamisole but i would if i could. Also 50% changes are even better because it removes more toxins from the water providing healthier water, u would have known that.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

First my ram not eating was someone else post, also i found out what was wrong with my ram, it was eggbound and couldn't lay eggs and died, also i don't treat a death like it's nothing, i value all of my fish and hate when they die, i keep mostly cichlids and i already told u i can't get levamisole but i would if i could. Also 50% changes are even better because it removes more toxins from the water providing healthier water, u would have known that.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not going to argue with you, you don't need any of my advice. BTW if 50% is better then why not do 100% a week then your water will be really clean. But then again I forgot you already know everything.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Listen i might not know everything but thats also your opinion. Let let bygones be bygones and stop arguing like little kids. agreed?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I was never arguing but why post and ask for advice if you don't want any? My advice less fish tanks more knowledge. Take it or leave it.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh and FYI the reason 25% is recommended is because there is less shock to the fish. Those toxins you speak of, well the fish gets used to them and changing too much water too fast could shock them weakening thier immune system and making them more susceptable to illness and death.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Listen u don't have to agree with me but most people like me do 50% weekly or bi-weekly. if u don't agree with me thats fine i get it. I just wanted to stop all this fighting, there no point since everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Also ur right, the reason i came here was for some advice, it may seem like i am a horrible aquarium keeper, but i really not, if something is wrong i always try to do the best i can. If u don't agree with me thats fine, though lets stop this. Anyway what kind of tanks do u have and what fish?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Im going to try to post pictures of my tanks so everyone can see, that a good idea?


----------

